# Game 12: Spurs @ Blazers



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Game 12: 
SA Spurs 
@ 
Portland Trail Blazers 
​

*







@







*
(8-2) - (5-6)​
*Date: Monday, November 20th*
*Time: 7:00p.m. PST*
*Arena: Rose Garden*
*T.V.: NBALP, FSNNW *
*Spurs' Last Game: Win*
*Blazer's Last Game: Win*
*Last Meeting This Season: N/A*

*Blazer's Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















*Juan Dixon*/*Jamaal Magloire*/*Travis Outlaw*​

_*VS.*_​

*Spurs' Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















*Michael Finley*/*Robert Horry*/*Brent Barry*​*
Key Matchup:​*







VS










*Blazer Freak's Keys To The Game:*
This is an easy one. *Do whatever we did in the NJ game!*

*Team Report:*


> There's no rest, and certainly no easy marks, for the weary. At least that's the case with the Trail Blazers, who get a day to rebound from their first five-day, four-game road trip before taking on San Antonio Monday night at the Rose Garden. Only one team has a better record in the NBA than San Antonio's 7-2 mark (Utah is 8-1), and the Spurs have been a nemesis of the Blazers for years. Portland is 1-10 against the Spurs over the past three seasons, 5-18 over the past six.


*FOXsports.net*​
*Predicition: Blazers Win*
*Prediction Record: 3-1*(W-L)


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> This is an easy one. Do whatever we did in the NJ game!


What? Score 86 points?

We're playing a team undefeated on the road. Gonna need a bit more than their effort vs. the Nets.

I'm not going to criticize a win, but the Nets simply didn't come out to play on Saturday. That rarely happens with the Spurs.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

What the Blazers will have to do: 1) Make Tony Parker a jump shooter. 2) Keep on Ginobili all the time. 3) Deny Duncan the ball as much as possible. 4) Try to make the Spurs center take as many shots as you can. 5) Not Turn over the ball. 6) Attack the rim and get the Spurs big guys in foul trouble.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

> Keys To The Game:


Hope? :gopray: :

I sure will be.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

The Blazers can win this, and I can help.

If they make me an offer I can't refuse, I'm more than happy to go out there and billy-club each and every Spurs player before the game. Oh, and the Blazers have to bail me out of jail too, that's not coming out of my fee as an expense.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

BFreak, when are you going to predict a Blazer loss in your game threads?


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Lamarcus needs to go off for 30!!! And so does Zach!!! And then we WIN!!!


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Loyalty4Life said:


> BFreak, when are you going to predict a Blazer loss in your game threads?


:laugh: Look at my record.  I think I'll keep with it. :wink:


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

One would think with SA, on the 2nd game of a back to back on the road, may be a little tired. But looking at last nights box score, they SA beat Sac with no player playing over 32 mins. (Sac had some of their players playing 43, 38 and 35 mins.) If Ptd is going to win tonight, they can't count on SA giving it to them. 

I was impressed with Jack studying the tapes before last game and being as effective as he was. Maybe he studied the SA v. Sac tape and is ready for the defenses that are going to be thrown at him (or I should say at Zach) tonight.

Go Blazers!


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Bless KXL for us non-localized, non-league pass having types for broadcasting on the net! Reminds me of the old Blazermania days when home games were blacked out and all we had was the radio (cuz the games were always sold out).


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I wouldn't be suprised if they put Bowen on Jack tonight. It's not like he needs to keep Udoka in check.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Looking good so far. Blazers up 23-18.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Blazers really playing well as a TEAM tonight. Lots of help on defense and lots of ball movement on offense.


----------



## BlazeTop (Jan 22, 2004)

1 thing Im noticing in more and more games Im watching...

Z-Bo showing a burst of acceleration (all be it small) going into the lane. I have never seen him move this well, and he is really looking like the weight loss helped...


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Duncan and Parker are the only Spurs doing much. Parker was blowing past Jack, we'll see if Sergio can keep up better.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Magloire's come alive! Maybe being the designated scorer on the *SECOND UNIT* suits him.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Halftime - Z-Bo 19 pts on 8-10 shooting, in fact the three bigs (plus LaMarcus and Jamaal) combine for 14-18 shooting. Go paint!


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Sup with Martell only getting 3 minutes of run?


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

This is not right... I smell the end of the world coming...


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

What can I say? Zach "Unstoppable" Randolph. He seems to score at will, dispite being double teamed and despite Tim Duncan being on the other team. This guy is a definite all-star, and the only reason he may not make it is because of rep.

Even Magaworthless is joining the party and scoring points! When we get Joel back to block some shots, this team could be scary good.(not to mention Roy)


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I don't know why LaMarcus only got 9 minutes. In that time he his 3 of 4 for 6 points and grabbed 3 rebounds while playing pretty good D on Duncan.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Ugh..I only wish there was a way for those of us w/o cable or satellite to watch this...


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Yega1979 said:


> What can I say? Zach "Unstoppable" Randolph. He seems to score at will, dispite being double teamed and despite Tim Duncan being on the other team. This guy is a definite all-star, and the only reason he may not make it is because of rep.



assuming he stays healthy zach will absolutely make it. with the respect he's getting from other coaches as a player right now, prior off-court rep won't be an issue.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Good call by Nate to keep Magloire in the game. Now both bigmen are involved, and LaMarcus isn't in foul trouble heading into the second half. 

Time for Martell to step up.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Samuel said:


> Good call by Nate to keep Magloire in the game. Now both bigmen are involved, and LaMarcus isn't in foul trouble heading into the second half.
> 
> Time for Martell to step up.


He doesn't even have a single foul. 




What a great half overall.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Nate McVillain said:


> He doesn't even have a single foul.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Rice made a good point. Magloire is playing better because _he's actually in shape now._

You can be one of the better players in the world but if you're sluggish and not match fit, there's no way you can compete...especially in the Association.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Samuel said:


> I think Rice made a good point. Magloire is playing better because _he's actually in shape now._
> 
> You can be one of the better players in the world but if you're sluggish and not match fit, there's no way you can compete...especially in the Association.


Usually being in shape doesn't turn your hands from stone to glue. He is playing very well tonight, I hope this continues so we can build his trade value.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Does anyone know how long it takes before a game to become official? For example, let's say it starts to rain onto the court. Could they just call the game in favor of Portland?

Wish that was the case.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Nate McVillain said:


> I don't know why LaMarcus only got 9 minutes. In that time he his 3 of 4 for 6 points and grabbed 3 rebounds while playing pretty good D on Duncan.


Probably because Magloire played even better.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Martell for 333333333333333333333


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Wow, talk about a step up in defensive intensity by the Spurs!

Reminds me of when Portland used to flip the 'on' switch in the second half.

Portland will need some outside shooting if they're to stay on top of this game.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

I only caught snatches, but one thing I've noticed, is that the Blazers are playing smarter and - if it doesn't sound too hokey - more boldly, more bravely, even. Sergio and Jarred Jack are willing to take the ball right to the rack. Z-Bo is challenging Tim Duncan. Travis Outlaw is taking the open jumpshot. On the other side, Duncan is shuffling his feet in the lane, indecisively and Michael Finley is passing up open three's. 

The Blazers are a solid team when they've got some confidence. Of course, they have much more of that at home than on the road, but regardless, they are getting somewhere. And they may just win this one - up at halftime - woo-hoo!


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Martell for Threeeeeeeeeeeeee

again


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

The Spurs made a run, but we responded well. The lead was down to three, but it is back up to 10 now.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Huge moment in the game right here. After this time out, can Portland keep its composure?


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

That replay was sweet. Randolph misses the shot, Aldridge goes up and puts it back and Zach gave and approving chest bump to Aldridge for cleaning up his mess. Good to see that Zach is giving Aldridge respect.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

nice that they're letting em play - favors the more agressive team, which is us.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

8 on 5 out there. Tough to play zone against that.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Down to a 3 point lead - 
Come on Blazers


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Outlaw rocks - great rebound and putback


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Tie game, 72 all


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Every time Juan Dixon misses a jumper an angel looses its wings.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

This is clinical, folks.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Spurs in the midst of a 16 to 2 run and the Blazers are down by 4.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

i swear the spurs throw up more garbage than any team in the nba, how does their crap drop?


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Man we are sure missing Roy right now. He is the only guy that can create his own shot on a regular basis(Other than Zach). Put him out there during this game and Zach would be much more effective. 

Also, we really need to start playing Juan some Eddie House minutes instead of this 28-30 minute per game crap.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

i dont like to complain about refs, but call it both ways and dont buy the flops...end rant.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Can we get a little LaMarcus in here???


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Alright, so I didnt start watching the game until like 3 minutes left in the 3rd. Is their any reason why LaMarcus has not played in nearly 12 minutes?


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

So many bull crap calls by the refs!!! I think they all deserve a massive kick in the balls!


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Alright, so I didnt start watching the game until like 3 minutes left in the 3rd. Is their any reason why LaMarcus has not played in nearly 12 minutes?


Uhh...you gotta ask Nate. LaMarcus wasn't playing bad at all, but he must like Jamal's defense on Duncan? I hope we put LaMarcus in right now!


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

What is this ****? We need offense, but Mag and Graham are in the game instead of Webster and Aldridge!!! And we're throwing the ****ing ball into Magilore??? I'm sick of Nate's crappy lineups!!

The blazers look like they just quit playing in the 2nd half. No running, letting the spurs waltz down the lane whenver they want, they had a great chance to defeat a top team and threw it away. 

Of course all their traveling violations didn't help. Learn to ****ing dribble, your in the NBA.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

i hope they're just showcasing magloire, otherwise someone needs to slap nate.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

wow,the most overrated player in the nba is having his day tonight..manu is jsut throwing it up and somehow its going in..also he travels every time he goes to the hole,wheres the call? ugh..i can't...find...the..words...to give credit...to....SA.....dislike...them...almost...as...much...as...lakers....


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

crowTrobot said:


> i hope they're just showcasing magloire, otherwise someone needs to slap nate.


Magloire will be showcased...on a Duncan poster.

What was Nate thinking????


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

manu is killlllllllllin it (and by it i mean us)


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> wow,the most overrated player in the nba is having his day tonight..manu is jsut throwing it up and somehow its going in..also he travels every time he goes to the hole,wheres the call? ugh..i can't...find...the..words...to give credit...to....SA.....dislike...them...almost...as...much...as...lakers....


It may not be pretty, but Ginobili makes things happen. 

What's with the 11 men rotation tonight? Is this normal for you guys?


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Steven Graham is a nice player, and a good project to keep on the team for a while due to his athletic ability. But, he is a very bad defender. Manu just abused him. We are desperatley lacking a fast footed defender, maby Roy can be that when he comes back but even then we need a defensive man off the bench.


----------



## blazers2285 (May 2, 2005)

what the **** happened to ime I dont understand why nate never played him he left gram in and ginobly killed us. Its part the fault of the blazers turnovers but nate let gram in for way to long. That why ginobli was killing us. I don't understand why he never came in did he get injured. Nate really need to work on his line ups he just thows people in dosent work. Gram did bring us back but ime should have been in to stop manu


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

One bull**** call after another.

Also: Duncan was complaining ALL night long. Not one T.

Also: seriously? not one foul on Duncan?


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

I'd like to thank Nate and the refs for this Spurs win.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I think its safe to say we win with Roy out there tonight. No way manu gets 12 above his average with Roy on him.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Blazers let me down in the 4th, but man are they a different team from last season. TO's really hurt us, but so did bad substitution. Why didnt LaMarcus get more burn in the 2nd half? Why did Nate suddenly switch backup PG's in the 2nd half, from Sergio(Who seemed to be playing decently) to Dan(Who was timid and robotic)? Why didnt he put in Webster when SA went on a run and we couldnt score to save our lives? Why give Graham so much PT when Ime was doing a good job on Maun?


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

LaMarcus + Martell = NEED MORE ****ING GOD DAMN SHOTS!!!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Mags was actually playing good, but Ime and Martell needed to be out there. Martell was stroking it tonight.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

now that Mags is actually showing life, i take away my semi-request for him to suffer a minor injury so he can't paly for us.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Blaming the refs is absurd. The refs didn't let Ginobili get to the rack repeatedly. The refs didn't cause stupid turnovers. The refs didn't force a paltry 11 turnovers for us. Refs didn't shoot 4-14 for us.

The Spurs did a great job adjusting, putting Bowen on Randolph. It's not the refs fault we only have one reliable scorer and when a team figures out how to stop him, we can't adjust.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Look on the bright side, at least Bowen didn't injure any of our players tonight.


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

While the *players* have to make shots and play good defense the *coach* is responsible for who is on the floor and when. Nate PREVENTED the Blazers from winning this game. His lineup of Jack, Dixon, Graham, Outlaw and Maglore was an embarrassment to the game of basketball. Why no LaMarcus, no Webster, not much Zach.....and where the **** did Ime go??? Just because he has four fouls doesn't mean he can't play! Oh yea, Graham must be the second worst defender on the team. Yep, Dickau is still #1!


Thanks Again NATE!


:curse:


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Good effort.
As much as I hate Ginobili with all of his flailing around as if a truck hit him, he's a good player. Spurs are just too tough.

And yes, Udoka should've been in there instead of Graham down the stretch.

And Martell needs more shots, just going 3 for 6, 2-4 on 3-pt FGs.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I am pretty dissappointed in the rotation run by McMillan tonight to say the least. I don't know why he went with that small unit so long, when it was the starters who got leads in the begining of each half. You can pin a big "L" right on Nate IMO. Not the refs, I thought the refs pretty much got the calls right tonight. Is there anybody out there that really thought a lineup of Dickau, Dixon, Graham, Magloire and Outlaw were going to give the Blazers their best chance of winning after the beginning of each half and seeing what Aldridge and Zbo could do out there together?


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

The Sebastian Express said:


> I'd like to thank Nate and the refs for this Spurs win.



AMEN to that!


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

baler said:


> While the *players* have to make shots and play good defense the *coach* is responsible for who is on the floor and when. Nate PREVENTED the Blazers from winning this game. His lineup of Jack, Dixon, Graham, Outlaw and Maglore was an embarrassment to the game of basketball. Why no LaMarcus, no Webster, not much Zach.....and where the **** did Ime go??? Just because he has four fouls doesn't mean he can't play! Oh yea, Graham must be the second worst defender on the team. Yep, Dickau is still #1!
> 
> 
> Thanks Again NATE!
> ...


I was wondering that too. The Spurs had a lot of momentum and Nate was playing that group of Jack, Dixon Graham Outlaw and Mags??? Horrible lineup.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Give the Spurs a lot of credit for this win.

That said, I thought Nate was simply outcoached in that second half. Popovich seemed to be one step ahead of him substitution-wise, and I'm not sure why they left Steven Graham and Dixon in there so long when Webster and Udoka looked especially sharp.

And though I agreed with Nate's decision to leave Magloire in for the first half, not putting Aldridge in there during the second half put Portland at a disadvantage as far as mobility is concerned.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Fork said:


> Blaming the refs is absurd.


It most assuredly is not - refs are more a part of the game in basketball than any other sport and their favoritism is well known and accepted by anyone who watches the NBA. Tim Duncan went the whole game without a foul? Are you kidding me? Did you see the play where Zach got the T? Manu didn't do the same carrying motion that they kept calling against the Blazers?


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

I think blaming the refs a good portion of the time is an easy cop out. But there are two factors at play. Watch that game over and you'll see the Blazers get called or not called (when they're fouled) on one end then the whistle is quick to blow for the Spurs, on exact same plays/should be penalties. 

Second is Jack Nies. He has shown he has a bias against the Blazers before, and I will never (like I said elsewhere) forgive him for his horrendous ref'ing of the last Denver game in 2003-2004. It made me sick to my stomach.

Edit:

And I'm not trying to take anything away from the Spurs. They made great adjustments and they made good runs, something Nate didn't seem to do or realize. They don't help with all their whining and flopping, but it's up to the refs to get the cajones to stand up to them and not call that crap. I mean, heaven forbid we have objective refs.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

With Mags playing better I wonder how the frontcourt rotation will play out with Pryz and Raef about to return. I'd hate to see Aldridge drop below 20 minutes per game.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Where was Ime in the second half? Seems like Nate benched him for good after his 4th foul. His perimeter defense might have helped out in the 4th quarter.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

Kinda OT but doesnt Fabricio Oberto look like a giant mutated Kevin Federline?





















This is the first game where I have wondered what the heck is Nate thinking about. Ah its also a tough team to coach so I wont even bring up the coaching mistakes until I see a pattern.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

Fabricio Oberto is ugly. 

He's more like that bum who plays on every Adam Sandler movie.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

PhilK said:


> Fabricio Oberto is ugly.
> 
> He's more like that bum who plays on every Adam Sandler movie.


Most NBA players are ugly. Why do people bring this up?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

:clown:


Yega1979 said:


> Most NBA players are ugly. Why do people bring this up?



Because they are jealous of all the NBA groupy chicks they get to nail. Why else would they make comments like that? :clown:


----------

